
7 Year Old Girl Has Amputated Leg Reattached Backwards - WhyDoPeople
http://www.bbc.com/news/video_and_audio/must_see/43899335/girl-has-leg-reattached-backwards-after-cancer-surgery
======
illustrioussuit
Kind of misleading title. It wasn't a mistake. It was done "...to allow the
ankle joint to work as a knee joint."

